# New Mold Superstore Website



## sygrid (Jul 24, 2009)

Morning Everyone!

My new site is up!  http://soapmoldsuperstore.com

Over the next two months all the patterns will be uploaded. If there is something that you need or can't find anywhere I most likely have it even though it may not be on the site yet.  Also if you have a 'need' or problem with a mold don't hesitate to contact me, I am always available to help.  There's pretty much nothing I can't fix, remedy or create.  Hope you stop by for a look!  Sygrid


----------



## krissy (Jul 24, 2009)

your molds are very pretty. i love the one with the heart in the middle , and the starfish ones and the dragonflys....and the, well all of them!! lol


----------



## sygrid (Jul 24, 2009)

*Molds*

Thanx Krissy!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you on the island or interior?

Nice molds!


----------



## sygrid (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hi Lindy*

Vancouver Island near Victoria
  Thanks for taking a look!

  Sygrid


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 30, 2009)

Those molds and the pics look exactly the same as Soapy Molds from Martin Creative. Did you buy their designs? I though they were copyrighted by the Martin group.
http://web.archive.org/web/200710171857 ... index.html


----------



## sygrid (Jul 30, 2009)

*Hi Soapbuddy*

Yes, I own the rights to the patterns, always have hon.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Hi Soapbuddy*



			
				sygrid said:
			
		

> Yes, I own the rights to the patterns, always have hon.


Oh, ok. I used to buy Kathy's soap molds, so I am familiar with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice molds you have there .

Kitn


----------



## mamaT (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone ordered molds?  What did you think about them?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2009)

mamaT said:
			
		

> Has anyone ordered molds?  What did you think about them?


I have used them before with no problems.


----------



## mamaT (Aug 16, 2009)

I got a slab mold and some individual molds, I've been using them the last couple of days and they are wonderful.  I really like the slab mold, when you pop out the slab there are score lines to cut by which gives you perfect sized bars.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 16, 2009)

I got my molds as well. Wooo hooo! I can't wait to soap them.


----------

